# Blizzard or Ivory ???



## Tom5702 (8 mo ago)

Can anyone ID this snake..
Was sold as an Ivory Burmese python but looking at other ivories on here it looks too white in colour?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Comparing your snake to images from a google search it would seem very plausible to be an ivory. There are a lot of variations, which you would expect as they are all individual animals, but some have a high white content whilst others include more yellow.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

A blizzard has red eyes and an ivory has normal coloured eyes, its very easy to tell them apart. A blizzard is just the albino form of an ivory.


----------



## Tom5702 (8 mo ago)

Ok interesting. Blizzard then, just not a fully white one ha


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

They won't be fully white, they'll be cream/white with a bit of yellow as that is what an ivory is. Albinism only really removes black pigment so a blizzard would look the same as an ivory, just with the dark pigment removed from the eyes.


----------



## Tom5702 (8 mo ago)

Ahh 👍 
I've noticed the eyes are bigger in these morphs as well


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Tom5702 said:


> Ahh 👍
> I've noticed the eyes are bigger in these morphs as well


 No expert in morphs, especially Burms, but slightly larger eyes is seen in a lot of super forms of such snakes, the super lesser in Royal pythons being a prime example. From my own experience this trait of "bug eye" isn't always the case in every super lesser, which might be luck or might be due to the parents genetics. The same may be so with Ivory or Blizzard Burms ??


----------

